# Louisiana Smokers Dodged a Bullet



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

According to the Times Picayune, State Legislatures supports of our right to smoke in bars and casinos:clap2:

House rejects smoking ban, 29-71 - Louisiana Politics | State Legislature News - NOLA.com


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

tundra06 said:


> According to the Times Picayune, State Legislatures supports of our right to smoke in bars and casinos:clap2:
> 
> House rejects smoking ban, 29-71 - Louisiana Politics | State Legislature News - NOLA.com


That's awesome, but I don't go to bar's or the casino so those who do, congrats!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Great news!
I'm kinda shocked.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Way to go Louisiana, another win for freedom!!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Now if I can just my smoking section back in my favorite restaurant. baby steps.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

tundra06 said:


> According to the Times Picayune, State Legislatures supports of our right to smoke in bars and casinos:clap2:
> 
> House rejects smoking ban, 29-71 - Louisiana Politics | State Legislature News - NOLA.com


Cheers to Louisiana Smokers!!!:dude:


----------

